

Paul Graham on Hacking - bootload
http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/2004/05/27/paul_graham_interview.html

======
bootload
Put this old article (2004) if only to add the following quote [0] wrt to
hacking and Arc to put the process into perspective:

 _"... remember the enjoyment you got from science class when science was a
romp through the mud and woods, a class like art where making a mess is
accepted as part of the process ..."_ [1]

[0] <http://www.paulgraham.com/hackpaint.html>

[1] Found on the Hackers & Painters review for the book of the same name ~
Mike Smith, Harvard University, <http://www.paulgraham.com/hackpaint.html>

